# Sudden Aggressive Behaviour: HELP!



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I've had Nugget for about 5 months now (he's around 8-9 months old I think) and he was pretty great up until now. The only time he ever bit was very softly for reasons such as my hands smelling tasty (the normal reasons). Now suddenly he is acting very aggressive. I had to let a friend take care of him for 5 days because I was going away. Since he was at a new home and has been back with me for a week I was thinking maybe he's freaking out because of the adjustment.

The first time he bit me (a few days after he was back home with me) was when I was trying to pull him out from under the baseboard heater in my room. He was kind of stuck under there and I was (stupidly) trying to force him out. I was being a bit impatient because I had to leave for school. When I got him out he balled up around my hand and latched on to my pinky. My first reaction was to shake him off. He finally let go and I was bleeding (and then he self-anointing himself... sick *******). Since then I've tried to handle him and he's gone to bite me about 4 times. Today I went to take him out of his cage and he grabbed onto his fleece sock and started shaking it in his mouth... I'm not sure if he meant to do this with my hand.

Somebody please help  It is very stressful for me, and if he continues to be aggressive I might not be able to keep him... He was very loving and we bonded and now this. I don't want to get rid of him. Looking for serious advice!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it is just because of adjusting, like you said, but I think he would already be used to your home... but I'm not really sure because when I leave for trips, I have someone come to my house and take care of my hedgehog, Shelby. But try not to force him to do anything so he will know your not trying to hurt him. But why he is acting like this, I do not know. Try to speak calmly to him when and as you take him out. I do that to Shelby and it seems to calm her down. I would take him to the vet, if you haven't already, because he could be sick. Otherwise, I hope he gets better!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

my hedgie has become very testy on a few occasions when she was having skin problems. She was irritable because she was itchy and didn't feel good. Maybe your guy isn't feeling well and he's lashing out. ?


----------



## Claudia Lenee (Apr 14, 2021)

I


nfava said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had Nugget for about 5 months now (he's around 8-9 months old I think) and he was pretty great up until now. The only time he ever bit was very softly for reasons such as my hands smelling tasty (the normal reasons). Now suddenly he is acting very aggressive. I had to let a friend take care of him for 5 days because I was going away. Since he was at a new home and has been back with me for a week I was thinking maybe he's freaking out because of the adjustment.
> 
> ...


I’ve read a lot about their behaviors and I know that if you don’t take him out of his cage or play with him enough they can become very aggressive and sometimes can die because of their stress, try taking him out whenever you can and have him sleep next to you in a pouch or under a worn shirt with your scent on it


----------

